

Major DoS vulnerability being announced tomorrow - geuis
http://events.ccc.de/2011/12/28/crypto-talk-at-28c3-effective-denial-of-service-attacks-against-web-application-platforms-day-2-1400-saal-1/

======
bambambazooka
Just started, live stream at saal1.h264.28c3.fem-net.de

~~~
bambambazooka
<https://twitter.com/#!/search/%23hashdos>

------
bambambazooka
prerelease of the recording: <http://www.youtube.com/28c3#p/u/2/_EEhviEO1Vo>

------
geuis
For more info see this post on the jRuby site:
<http://www.jruby.org/2011/12/27/jruby-1-6-5-1>

In summary, this is an attack being announced at 28C3 tomorrow. It affects
most major platforms, including Ruby, PHP, Java, and ASP.net and possibly
including others.

This is the CERT advisory, although its 403ing at the moment.
<http://www.ocert.org/advisories/ocert-2011-003.html>

The two security researchers are Julian Wälde (@zeri42) and Alexander
Klink(@alech).

